# Possible new career..



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thought I would share with you guys that I am seriously thinking of training as a dog groomer! Have found recently that I am not enjoying childminding as I used to. Recently I have had a couple of potential customers turn me down due to having a bouncy dog in the house (even though he is kept away from the children), I thought I would probably rather work with dogs anyway. 
I know it won't be an easy change and will cost a bit to set up (unfortunately lost my dad last summer, but have a little money coming from his savings) - been lying awake at night recently thinking am I mad. I have checked out some courses and been looking at equipment, will probably work in a log cabin type thing in the garden. I went to a groomers for the day to see her work (and Dudley had his first professional bath - didn't let her clip him though!). 
Anyway - A. am I mad? 
and B. can you guys think of great names for a grooming business? (in case I go for it).


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

No not mad, I'm all for career changes. I stopped working in as a school secretary/classroom assistant 8 years ago and trained as a beauty therapist - never looked back 

You need to talk to other dog groomers and see what is really involved (I personally couldn't do it as I'm allergic to dog fur !, but not cockapoos). My friend is a dog groomer and it takes about 3 hours to do a full groom. Find out what local dog groomers charge for grooming and see if it earns enough for you.

The other alternative is dog walkers, people are crying out for these. Again look at the price people pay per hour, multiply that by say 3 or 4 dogs and thats your hourly rate. Do that two or three times a day ££ And less set up costs.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not mad at all... Sounds a great plan to me... Im sure youll be wonderful with the dogs and thats key.

Oh You've got me thinking now!!!!  

Will put my thinking cap on for names for you 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I say go for it, life's too short...... Will think of names xx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh Dawn.....Go for it!
How far are you from me (in hours)?
Specialize in poos and you can do Milo....he's so curly
Good groomers for poos are hard to find
Putting my thinking cap on for names ermmmm..
Really sorry about your Dad :hug:

Val


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Go for it! I have looked into it myself but for a course I can do as and when with a city and guilds its around £4000, so settled for dog walking and day are instead. It's great. Have been up and running a year now and had to turn someone away today as have no room or time to fit them in!!!
You will not regret it!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Go for it Dawn. How about 'Short and Curlies'!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I say go for it. I decided to study nursery nursing at the age of 44. Loved my 6months in college but husbands accident put paid to that. 18 months ago (aged57) I qualified in the Bowen Technique and now have my own therapy business helping people with their aches and pains.......it's in the back of my mind to do a canine therapy course to help their dogs to. But I am 60 this year so hesitating a bit. I guess what I am trying to say is it's worthwhile training to do something you love no matter what age you are.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Go for it Dawn. How about 'Short and Curlies'!


That's hilarious :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

As long as you really LOOK at the Pro's and Con's. I personally don't believe in "retirement" so always will be doing something. At least with dog grooming a supply of dogs will always be there.

Not everyone is an DIY type of person... This year I'm hoping to out source a lot my house duties to other people the first chance a I get.... One of those may be the grooming of our future poo...  

I think its a great ideal, but make sure you see the whole picture. Some people just look at the good side, but don't look at the hard part that's involved in doing it.

Good Luck


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How about The Long and the Short of It


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Dawn .. answer no you are not mad at all .. go for it 

Make the name fun and happy just like our lovely dogs .. I struggle naming my dogs, let alone naming a business lol 

Wishing you all the best ... please let us know when you are up and running .. may be able to send a few customers your way.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for replies and encouragement - cost a bit of a hurdle though after researching log cabin/garden office buildings with insulation but hopefully worth it, worry a bit that I will spend loads and then it turns out not to be my dream job, but at the moment i'm pretty sure I would much prefer it to looking after children (and no ofsted inspections!!). There are a few people advertising dog walking in the area so I don't think I could earn enough, but I did think I could offer both to start with, so I walk the dog and then bath/groom it - the owner will pick up a tired, clean dog then. Can't think of any words combining walking with grooming that sound good either!!(to put on leaflets and adverts). Good names from you so far - thought if I had a business in a posh area 'The pampered Bitch' would be really funny!! may put people off though, where I am is more the grubby welly brigade and working type dogs though.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds fab!!

The only downside from a friend who was a groomer was back problems from the constant bending to bath dogs and lifting on and off tables.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

The lady who grooms Betty also dog walks so it seems to work well. I'm now trying to think of names for you!! And I defo think you should go for it if it would be financially viable! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wash and Go?


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would say go for it Dawn. I have hit a hurdle in my life, think its my age and i have decided i need a career change too, i have spent all my life in Admin and 15 years for the NHS and have decided this is the year i say Goodbye. 
I had looked at what your considering but we do not have the money behind us at this time (maybe in 2 years when mortgate is finished) to go ahead with it. So i am looking at other things to do with animals. Anyone know what the hourly rate is for Dog Walking? 

As for names, sorry i am bad enough choosing names for the dogs!!  Good luck in what ever you decide to do.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend converted her garage into the grooming parlour. Put a bath in, on a raised blocks so its at a good height. She also limits the size of the dog she takes on, she wont take large dogs. As she says, her business, her rules.

Like Wash & Go


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Life is too short - go for it!
And no ofsted. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Short, bark and sides?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats a great idea! Go for your dream!!
How about "Dawns Dawg grooming"
"Dawns Dawg grooming and Escort service"
"Dog gone grand grooming" (We use the Dawg logo for our Georgia Bulldog Football team) The Dawgs.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nanci said:


> Thats a great idea! Go for your dream!!
> How about "Dawns Dawg grooming"
> "Dawns Dawg grooming and Escort service"
> "Dog gone grand grooming" (We use the Dawg logo for our Georgia Bulldog Football team) The Dawgs.


lol, don't think Dawn can use the second one. They'll think she's offering 'other' services


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Funny  

May get attention though .. got to have a name to remember and a service second to none


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Julie . . that was sooo funny! I laughed out loud! I see your reasoning!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i ays say ,,folow your heart,,it will tell you the right way,,and as for a name how about,,,,( puppy heaven),,,,,go for it ...lumpy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Forming can be very rewarding but it is hard work and takes a while to get back what you spend. Also it is a physically knackerring job. You looking at long term back neck leg and wrist pain. 

Then you have neurotic pernickety owners who are never satisfied. Or the people who just don't care and ty to convince you they brushed their dog this morning when really you can tell a bush hasn't been ne'er the dog in months. 


When first starting out you looking at 2 dogs a day till you get you speed up, then it depends how fast you are and how late your going to work as to how many dogs your going to do. 

Your also not going to always get dogs who will stand and trust me a dog that won't stay still can make something that should take 20 mins take nearly an hour. You also need to be prepared to be bitten as it will happen at some point, my just be a nip but could also be a proper bite. 


Grooming is what I've been wanting to do for year still saving up for the coars but have some clients who are friend or friends of friend so I can practice. And because I do my girls I've been able to justifie the cost of my equipment at the moment as I will use it even if I don't start up grooming myself. 

But I also work at a Kennel that does grooming to I have had 6 years experience bathing and drying dogs just never really had the cace to do any clipping as I'm primarily a kennel hand. 



I know this is all the negatives of grooming but so many people think its such a fluffy job and you get to play with cute fluffy poochies, the reality is you are the one who sorts out the mess that the owners have let their dog get into, also a lot of the time you will be the one to pick up on an ear infection or skin condition that the owners should have sorted out weeks ago. 


Anyway if you still want to do it even knowing all the bad stuff then you really want to be a groomer and it is the right job for you.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

How about 'pimp my puppy'


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn I am excited for you. (Though after reading Kendal's post i think who the heck would want to do that.) Life is too short to not follow up on dreams or try things that you really want to try.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Thanks again - am loving some of these names! Kendal, thanks for your advice, would not really look forward to getting bitten but I guess it is one downside that I must expect but hopefully not very often! (least I can muzzle a dog if I absolutely have to - got bitten by a child here once!), the back ache is something that concerns me a bit as I do already suffer a bit from that, I have to pick up 2/3 years olds from cot, buggy and highchair which doesn't help. have looked at some baths that you can have steps or ramp to which may help.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

In 6 years iv only bee bitten twice in the grooming room. Neeter broke the skin but both hurt like hell. muzzles are grate and i do use the but they cant help with a bearded dog who hates you brushing his face. Then you have you flat faced breeds that you cant muzzle and not all would take to a cat muzzle. 

I have had problems with my knees and wrist since high school so im realu worried about dammeging myself. But this something i realy want to do so i need to finde a way round it. 


The right tables and baths can help with back problems. But you will be lifting and restraining dog and you will get very fat dogs in so even if you do small breed it can feel like you lifting a lab. 


I know i sound like im trying to put you off but i do beleave you need to hear all the bad thing that can be invalved in grooming. 

At the kennels we have days where every dog in if perfict and easy. Other days everyone is out to get you or male like difficult. 
Then yoh also need to make the desison of wheter or not a dogs coat is woth saving. As some owners do not take kindly to the idea of clipping their dog short. Dematting is worth while but time consuming. some groomers go for the easy option and just take a 7 blade over every dog. I dont understand as its the styling i love you cand do anuthing with a dogs coat after youv used a 7. 

anyway theas are all extreem points im making. But Grooming can be enjoyable. 
Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks again Kendal, Yes I would definitely not want to get clipper happy, in fact as there are a few poo's and doodles around I thought it might be nice to be known as the groomer who doesn't scalp them! but like you said before a lot of people let their dogs get very matted so they could be the hardest work. I definitely would advertise free puppy socialisation visits, in the hope that I would get them into good grooming habits and have them used to coming.


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

there is one in firtree dog grooming academy in Manchester

I am on that course at the moment

£2000


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> How about 'pimp my puppy'


Great name  

Go for it Dawn.. get planning and follow your dream .. you could specialise in curly coat cuts lol  and have us all lined up at your door.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Before you start go and get some regular Bowen therapy. That way physically you will be at your best going into a job that may have health implications for backs, shoulders, necks etc. And keep the Bowen up when you are busy to allow it to support your body under stress, physical, mental and emotional.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How about practising on friends dogs to start with. If you're comfortable doing there's it will help you know what to expect.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great idea! Walk, Wash 'n' Waggy!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

was looking up London grooming business names and saw one called 'Doggy fashion'!! guess 'Doggy style' would be along similar vein! would love to but don't think I dare. If I did groom in a garden cabin I guess it could be The Mutt Hut, but I guess some people would think that was too common for their precious babies! I have liked all of yours - especially 'short bark and sides' sorry can't check who that was from without losing this post...
just looked Cat53.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Doggy style .... I dare you


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea I dare you to use "Doggy Style" in the U.S.  LOL


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Yea I dare you to use "Doggy Style" in the U.S.  LOL


Think it means the same here Kim!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ooooh Karen....you are naughty. Rofl


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

You go for it! Pooch Parlour? I would love to do it but the while anal gland bit puts me off! 😝


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOVE "The Mutt Hut", very unique!! or "My Mutt Hut"


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

'The Mutt's Nut's'


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

'Dogsbody'


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> 'The Mutt's Nut's'


hmm - sounds a bit too specialist that one!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

In keeping with cockapoos I do think you should have either "scruff" or "mutt(s)" in the title ... maybe both... 

THERE, that's my input!!!   

Scruffy mutts..... Scruff parlour....OK, I'm rubbish at this 

xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Got one near me called 'captin dug wash'


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Scruff 2 Fluff 
*Ruff n Scruff
*Scruff Buster 

Ps may have not come up with these entirely by myself


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the Mutt Hut - haven't heard anything like that one before


----------

